# I wonder?



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

We have a small local petstore and she asked if I have anymore baby cockatiels cause she has people coming in that want cockatiels, I am thinking about breeding them again for christmas but can I breed Vulture to his mother or would that be unsafe? Cause he really likes her and they would have cinnamon pearl pieds I love them thats what Chiquita is but I don't want to breed her to popeye again cause he is 12 years old and is the least fattest of the bunch!! I also want to breed Ivory and Avalanche but not at the same time cause I don't want to be overloaded with babies to handfeed!! I was thinking about putting a sign up at the petstore saying if they want baby tiels to call me so I know when to breed them!! So what do you guys think, should I go for it and breed them?
Melissa & The Flock O'Tiels


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some people don't like it but it is not an uncommon practice. It is called line breeding and is considered safe. It is usually done to establish a new mutation as there is no other way. There is enough genetic diversity that it shouldn't be unsafe.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Thanks*



sweetrsue said:


> Some people don't like it but it is not an uncommon practice. It is called line breeding and is considered safe. It is usually done to establish a new mutation as there is no other way. There is enough genetic diversity that it shouldn't be unsafe.


Thanks sweetsue!! And get on yahoo messenger sometime I need to talk and ask questions!! Thanks Melissa


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd put a sign up definitely at the pet store asking them to contact you if they want any Cockatiels, that way you know how many people want one/two/three etc.

You could breed the first two, then when the babies are older, do the other two?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

From what I read, it is best to breed an Aunt to a Nephew, an uncle to a niece, a Grandmother to a Grandson, or a Grandfather to a Grand daughter that way the "relationship" is further down the line then a Son with a mother or a Father with a daughter or a Sister to a brother 


I know they do it to better the line or what not, But i still get the willies just thinking about it all i see is incest :wacko:

But my boyfriend wants to do it with a pair of ours and Im not too keen on taking a mother and breeding it to a son, or a daughter to a father 

But Every one keeps telling me that isn't considered incest (but ya know it is in the human world and I think thats why I can't get past it lol)

but most baby tiels don't wean until they're 10 weeks old Christmas is only like 6 1/2 weeks away


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you want them ready for christmas i,m sory to say they won,t be weaned by then in order to have chicks weaned bye christmas you would of had to have them paired and a nest box up bye september 30th


----------

